# Variance



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Anybody used this stuff?

http://www.variancefinishes.com/

I spent yesterday and today doing an exterior with the Alto. Interesting product, I'd love to take it for a spin..........indoors. You know, so I don't have to lie down in the rain or battle sun and wind.

Cool stuff though, like plaster and paint all mixed together with some sand for good measure. Burnishes out really nice.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

And then I realized I should have posted this in "This weeks job" instead.

Please don't fire me from the drywall talking place inside the computer.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Slim! I really need to know as much as I can about this method and product, That is the finish I am looking for on my personal remodle, Thank You very much for posting. will check out the website.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Slim,, I have the number for a distributor here for the Variance products.. Going to call in the morning and get some samples to work with. Thanks again Slim!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet! have fun with the stuff, and my only recommendation would be to watch your time frames on the second coat. When all else fails, have a squirt bottle handy (small one, not the garden sprayer)....you can make most of it go away if you get it pretty wet. I had a few minor application issues, but that was outside in the rain/sun/wind (very weird weather those couple of days).

Inside, I'd do my best to keep cool temperatures during application to give longer working time. Oh wait.........you live in Oklahoma :laughing:
​


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Yes Slim I live in the land of extreamly wierd weather.. If Texas ain't Blowin',,, Kansas is a Suckin' They do seem to trade off from time to time,, and most time they blow and suck at the same time .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> , and most time they blow and suck at the same time .


It's too early to go to the naughty websites...but now I want to.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know if it is still available but usg used to make a similar product for interiors called the diffs system, basically a colored plaster material but it looks very similar.


----------

